# ACNL status symbols



## LittleCricket (Aug 27, 2014)

I've noticed there are certain items that are seen as status symbols or what all the "cool" people wear. The big one (for girls) seems to be the hairbow wig (which I just got today ;D ) 

Also the bandage, post op patch...anything that looks pastel goth. 

What do you guys think are some status symbols and why ARE they status symbols??


----------



## 00176 (Aug 28, 2014)

i've seen like 46846360840684 girls wear that wee little crown. i think it's some sort of "rich kid" status lmao idk. theres also the fact that it looks pretty cute


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 28, 2014)

00176 said:


> i've seen like 46846360840684 girls wear that wee little crown. i think it's some sort of "rich kid" status lmao idk. theres also the fact that it looks pretty cute



I wear the crown just cause it matches my outfit, lol, but I do see a lot of people wearing it. 

Pretty sure I also see a lot of people wearing the kids smock and hat, because it's really cute. Or sometimes they try to get all of their villagers wearing it.


----------



## LittleCricket (Aug 28, 2014)

(ciel) said:


> I wear the crown just cause it matches my outfit, lol, but I do see a lot of people wearing it.
> 
> Pretty sure I also see a lot of people wearing the kids smock and hat, because it's really cute. Or sometimes they try to get all of their villagers wearing it.



Villagers can wear hats?? Or do you mean the smock?


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 28, 2014)

LittleCricket said:


> Villagers can wear hats?? Or do you mean the smock?



The smock, sorry. Not the hat. I'd probably die if they could wear hats because it would be so adorable (like marshal in the captain's hat or something. that would be too cute.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 28, 2014)

I remember the hairbow wig was a huuuuuge thing way back when New Leaf first came out. People were paying millions for one e_e


----------



## LittleCricket (Aug 28, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> I remember the hairbow wig was a huuuuuge thing way back when New Leaf first came out. People were paying millions for one e_e



I just got one from my friend I gave her all my tbt but she's been helping get stuff so it's super fair ;p


----------



## RuikaTora (Aug 29, 2014)

I feel like getting QR dresses/shirts is a status symbol of some sort. 
Like "The regular dresses aren't good enough for me, mine is SPECIAL"

... Then again, I wear a tiny crown too, but... IT LOOKS CUTE OKAY


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 29, 2014)

RuikaTora said:


> I feel like getting QR dresses/shirts is a status symbol of some sort.
> Like "The regular dresses aren't good enough for me, mine is SPECIAL"
> 
> ... Then again, I wear a tiny crown too, but... IT LOOKS CUTE OKAY



To be fair, a lot of the default dresses aren't all too appealing. I swear, wore the Gas Mask and the Plaid Cami Dress for the longest time, until I switched it up.

I wear the Flashy Hairpin and some random QR code now, lol.


----------



## RuikaTora (Aug 29, 2014)

RetroT said:


> To be fair, a lot of the default dresses aren't all too appealing. I swear, wore the Gas Mask and the Plaid Cami Dress for the longest time, until I switched it up.
> 
> I wear the Flashy Hairpin and some random QR code now, lol.



True, most aren't that nice. Even some of the Gracie stuff is pretty bland/fugly.
Though, I like the kimonos. <3


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 29, 2014)

Wasn't wearing clovers in your hair sort of a fad when ACNL first came out? I think clovers, in general, used to be really popular last year. People would pay thousands for them, so they could make paths out of them and wear them. Really, though, I don't think any of these things are status symbols because there is no inherent sense of classism in ACNL because, literally, anyone can buy these things or will be able to at some point in time in the game. They just need to save up and match the right buyer to the right item. It's not rocket science.


----------



## RuikaTora (Aug 29, 2014)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Wasn't wearing clovers in your hair sort of a fad when ACNL first came out? I think clovers, in general, used to be really popular last year. People would pay thousands for them, so they could make paths out of them and wear them. Really, though, I don't think any of these things are status symbols because there is no inherent sense of classism in ACNL because, literally, anyone can buy these things or will be able to at some point in time in the game. They just need to save up and match the right buyer to the right item. It's not rocket science.



Unless they make a hat that looks like a rocket.

... Nintendo make that a DLC item pls


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 29, 2014)

RuikaTora said:


> Unless they make a hat that looks like a rocket.
> 
> ... Nintendo make that a DLC item pls



I'd wear it.


----------



## RuikaTora (Aug 29, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I'd wear it.



Next new fad anyone?


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

nah I don't wear a hairbow wig much now, I don't find it that awesome IMO

my boyfriend's character wears a post-op patch but that's cus I forced it upon him xD

I'd say that QR dresses are a fad, and I've bought into that because the closest thing that looks like my OC's shirt is the snow shirt.


----------



## RuikaTora (Aug 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> nah I don't wear a hairbow wig much now, I don't find it that awesome IMO
> 
> my boyfriend's character wears a post-op patch but that's cus I forced it upon him xD
> 
> I'd say that QR dresses are a fad, and I've bought into that because the closest thing that looks like my OC's shirt is the snow shirt.



I don't think it's a fad. I mean, they're never going to implement Vocaloid dresses into the game even though IA looks so friggin' cute so QR codes are the closest we're going to get.

Also, what about the whole king's set with the royal crown? I've seen a few guys wearing it.


----------



## doveling (Aug 29, 2014)

those two items are really overrated ;-;  (no offense to anyone)
i try to avoid hairbow & crown though they are pretty nice...


----------



## Angerfish (Aug 29, 2014)

I had no idea the bandage was a fad until I joined tbt. I just liked the way they looked with my character's beady eyes. But yeah, I can see how over hyped items can become exasperating. 

I don't know about qr clothes tho. I mean, customizability is what makes New Leaf what it is.


----------



## LyraVale (Aug 30, 2014)

(ciel) said:


> kids smock and hat, because it's really cute. Or sometimes they try to get all of their villagers wearing it.



I think that's really cute too, I put Stitches in it. XD Guilty as charged.

Also guilty of wearing the crown and hairbow wig at times. I just find them very cute. I actually bought the crown myself from Abels and everytime I'd wear it when I was trading, people would beg me to catalog it. It was kind of nerve racking at the time to trust them to give it back. 

I got the hairbow wig on ACC last year and at that time it was like 500K, so yeah they were both a big deal. 

That and pink hair. Which I still have.

Ugh, I'm guilty of all of it. No shame though. ;P


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm guilty of wearing both but I actually like them c: 
I wear the hair bow wig because I don't like the hair styles. I love long hair (I have long hair) and the longest hair has the front bangs but I'm not such a big fan of it. I never knew about the bandage.


----------



## cb987654 (Aug 30, 2014)

I just dress my mayor in stuff I think is cute. I often wear the small crown because I pulled an almost all nighter to raise 800,000 bells when I found the crown in my shop at 8pm ish. I wanted it bad, and I worked hard for it, plus it's cute.

 As for Qr codes, I usually just wear the ones I have made. This one, for example, I wear a lot because I think it's super cute, I made it, and I can only dream of wearing this kind of stuff in real life ;-;

That really seems to be my main reason. I have horrible confidence. I'm pudgy and gap toothed. I like my self and I love my life but society doesn't agree. I like feeling cute even if it's just virtually.

I do like a lot of the default dresses and I've found some cute outfits. I was kind of forced to because I didn't do anything related to acnl online (be it qr codes or villager trading) until very recently


----------



## Chiffu (Aug 30, 2014)

Definitely the hairbow wig


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

Jesters Mask and/or halo, King Tut mask, and I think the thick glasses are a thing.

For me, something I wear often is the club shirt,  bobby + white socks,  curly mustache, green/orange knit hat and green hat

- - - Post Merge - - -

And sometimes I wear the king's beard


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

For girls crown and hair bow wig


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 31, 2014)

The items I've seen the most with other TBTers are those bandage things and the post-op patch, though mostly in images.

Maybe this is my own personal opinion, but I'm surprised that the beak's not more of a fad. It looks so stupidly awesome that it probably should have caught on a while back.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> The items I've seen the most with other TBTers are those bandage things and the post-op patch, though mostly in images.
> 
> Maybe this is my own personal opinion, but I'm surprised that the beak's not more of a fad. It looks so stupidly awesome that it probably should have caught on a while back.



Omg I love the beak!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 31, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Omg I love the beak!



Same here! I just love how ridiculous it looks. I'm always wearing it.


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

probably all Gracie outfits and yeah crowns. Hair bow wig is cute though ngl. All other Gracie wigs are weird looking.


----------



## LittleCricket (Sep 1, 2014)

kyasarin said:


> probably all Gracie outfits and yeah crowns. Hair bow wig is cute though ngl. All other Gracie wigs are weird looking.




I love the coin wig!


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 1, 2014)

I wear what I like and don't give it much more thought than that.

I'll say that the hairbow wig is quite popular though. Personally, I think it looks weird


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

LittleCricket said:


> I love the coin wig!



yeah the coin wig is cute too! but it matches very few gracie items. The bob wig with the highlights is atrocious though ngl.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 2, 2014)

Blue dotted dress from Gracie? I always see tonnes of people wearing it.


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 2, 2014)

Most definately the hairbow wig, the crown, and the surgical mask. I don't feel clothing really can be a status symbol, because most people use QR clothing. But I feel like everyone has the hairbow wig, and if not then they're wearing a crown xD

In fairness though, I think it's more that these items are adorable and go with most girly outfits, more than it's a status thing. I have some of my themed mule villagers wearing those, more because they're cute than anything. 

I don't understand the surgical mask/eye patch thing though. But I've never been into goth culture, or Asian style (I think I've seen pictures of Asian girls wearing themed surgical masks as a fashion statement...? -is oblivious-)


----------



## azukitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Argh, I really dislike the hairbow wig. *flips table*


----------



## superblooper (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmm, I think the small crown is a great neutral headgear.  I like to wear it with masculine outfits (I'm wearing the waistcoat with worn out jeans and the tiny crown, atm) to give it sort of a regal tomboy look <3

It's tres fashionaaaaa-bluh!


----------



## katiestown (Sep 2, 2014)

I see a lot of people wearing the coin wig and I don't really get it tbh lol


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 4, 2014)

To me the clothes and attire aren't the status symbols but the things you see in many towns are. Like the super neatly organized spaces full of rare hybrids carefully placed in certain orders or patterns and paths lined with bushes and lots of pink azaleas as well.
Also the number of unorderable or foreign DLC in the houses.

It all looks very lovely though so I'm not complaining 

Meanwhile I'm sitting alone in my town's jungle while all my villagers live on the other side of the river LOL


----------



## Luna_Solara (Sep 4, 2014)

I've only worn what I have cause I think it's cute.
When I first got the game back in February, I tried to wear new things every day just to play around with looks.
Finally, in mid-spring to early-summer I wore the hairbow wig, pink polka dot dress (the one that looks lavender-ish) and black pumps. 
Since about mid-summer I started wearing the small crown, dollhouse dress and black pumps.
I'm not sure if I want to pick one outfit for fall or if I want to start wearing different things every day for fall yet lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm probably one of the few people that genuinely doesn't like the hairbow wig

it just makes me think "man I wish we had an _actual_ giant hairbow and not this cheap knockoff"


Though I just go by with whatever I like and think looks good with my character, though the small silk hat is probably my favorite headgear.

I use it for one of my 2 "formal" outfits with my selling (and occasionally, buying) character.



Also, not really sure you could count QR designs as a "fad", because that spectrum is so broad, and considering one of the main selling point for AC is its creativity...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also also, the only time I've ever used the post-op patch was when I was having my character cosplay as Rikka


----------



## LittleCricket (Sep 5, 2014)

Melgogs said:


> To me the clothes and attire aren't the status symbols but the things you see in many towns are. Like the super neatly organized spaces full of rare hybrids carefully placed in certain orders or patterns and paths lined with bushes and lots of pink azaleas as well.
> Also the number of unorderable or foreign DLC in the houses.
> 
> It all looks very lovely though so I'm not complaining
> ...



My town is...basically all flowers >~> No paths... probably a lot of hybrids I can't even tell anymore.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 5, 2014)

The Ice Cream Sundae hat is my symbol.


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 5, 2014)

LittleCricket said:


> My town is...basically all flowers >~> No paths... probably a lot of hybrids I can't even tell anymore.



Yeah, my own town is currently overrun by flowers and fruit trees so it's a jungle. I kinda envy the high status dream towns with the super pretty paths and stuff so I wanna clean it up. Eventually.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2014)

Take a shot each time you see a character wearing the Hair bow wig c:



no don't you'll die...​


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 5, 2014)

kbelle4 said:


> Most definately the hairbow wig, the crown, and the surgical mask. I don't feel clothing really can be a status symbol, because most people use QR clothing. But I feel like everyone has the hairbow wig, and if not then they're wearing a crown xD
> 
> In fairness though, I think it's more that these items are adorable and go with most girly outfits, more than it's a status thing. I have some of my themed mule villagers wearing those, more because they're cute than anything.
> 
> *I don't understand the surgical mask/eye patch thing though. But I've never been into goth culture, or Asian style (I think I've seen pictures of Asian girls wearing themed surgical masks as a fashion statement...? -is oblivious-)*



In Tokyo, you often see people wearing surgical masks if they are sick to keep from spreading the germs and illness. It's considered a courtesy. Germaphobes also wear them there to protect themselves from germs. But in the 1990s, I think, when Yankee gangster culture was popular in Japan, some gang members would surgical masks as a means to hide their identity. This made it's way into pop culture -- IE Arisa Uotani from the shoujo manga _Fruits Basket_ often did this -- and was thus, popularized once again as a statement of rebellion.


----------



## Crystiesc (Sep 6, 2014)

Okay ^that was interesting! 

I like the stuff that's cute, so one day I'll have a hairbow wig and I will wear it with the cake tank dress.

I do sometimes wear a crown with a qr dress.

I also like the coin wig with the pharaoh dress.

I am currently wearing the girls day updo with the green kimono. (Blossom dress?)

I don't mind seeing a lot of others wearing what I am - I just like what I think is cute


----------



## WhitneyLover (Sep 6, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> I remember the hairbow wig was a huuuuuge thing way back when New Leaf first came out. People were paying millions for one e_e


I don't get why they go for that much. I got mine for the Gracie Grace for like 5000 bells or whatever.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

Tortoise glasses are my status symbol o 3 o


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

I've seen a lot of people wear the straw boater.
Not afraid to admit that my mayor wears it too and looks hella cute in it.


----------

